

PayPal hands over 1,000 IP Addresses to the FBI, look out Anonymous - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/07/30/paypal-hands-over-1000-ip-addresses-to-the-fbi-look-out-anonymous/

======
DiscordanceAxis
old news.

